

Google Panda - goshx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI9Qb4PuiOU

======
michaelpinto
This parody video reminded me of Chumby from back in the day:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chumby](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chumby)

